# Whereabouts  of  Forum  Members



## north star (Mar 29, 2019)

*@ * @ * @*

Haven't heard from ***FM William Burns**,* *...**Francis Vineyard**,*
*...**Greg Harris**,  ...**Lori Greene**,  ...**georgia plans examiner***
and others in a while......Does anyone have any updated info on them ?

*@ * @ * @*


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2019)

Lori checks in

Plus her own forum is active during the week


Georgia checked in recently 

The others ???  Took the retirement train????


----------



## Chad Coffelt (Apr 1, 2019)

how do I catch that train?


----------

